# PubMed- Is Small-bowel Bacterial Overgrowth an Underdiagnosed Disorder in Children With Gastrointestinal Symptoms?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Is Small-bowel Bacterial Overgrowth an Underdiagnosed Disorder in Children With Gastrointestinal Symptoms?*

J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr. 2011 Apr 1;

Authors: Jones HF, Davidson GP, Brooks DA, Butler RN

Small-bowel bacterial overgrowth (SBBO) has been implicated in chronic abdominal pain and irritable bowel syndrome in children. This was a retrospective study that aimed to assess the occurrence of SBBO by the lactulose breath hydrogen test in children referred primarily for investigation of carbohydrate malabsorption (n = 287). There were profiles indicative of SBBO in 16% (39/250) of hydrogen-producing children. This indicated that SBBO may be more common in children with gastrointestinal symptoms and apparent carbohydrate malabsorption than previously recognised.

PMID: 21464754 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

